

Ask HN: Your thoughts on Instapaper buying Xmarks?  - lotusleaf1987

I think the two go together like pb&#38;j. It's sad to see Xmarks go, but couldn't Marco Arment possibly be interested? I think Xmarks could be combined with Instapaper and add value to both!
======
aberkowitz
Nice idea, but I don't see how the two services could be combined. Instapaper
is just articles whereas Xmarks could be any bookmark. The only feasible
acquisition might be a technology/user acquisition.

